# TLC Plate & Hybrid Fusion For Sale



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

A limousine company got 1 car for sale Newyork states TLC Ford Fusion 2017 Hybrid 
For 35K ..


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

2017 Ford Fusion Hybrid, 218k miles. Needs new engine, transmission, and brakes.

*Only $35K*

ROFLMAO


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

It’s 32000 miles clean title with no accident full serviced at ford service dealer only & just added the premium package until 150000 miles for free including..


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Are TLC plates hard to get?


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Are TLC plates hard to get?


No more registrations, only electric & disability cars .. no more limo, x or sedan cars ..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TLC plate = uber medallion in NYC


----------



## Odikmen (4 mo ago)

Miskenderoglu said:


> A limousine company got 1 car for sale Newyork states TLC Ford Fusion 2017 Hybrid
> For 35K ..


Is it still available?


Miskenderoglu said:


> A limousine company got 1 car for sale Newyork states TLC Ford Fusion 2017 Hybrid
> For 35K ..


Is it still available?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Three years later? 🤦‍♂️


----------

